# Server Vorstellung: ArmA 3 Altis Life - Distrikt41.de (Addons benötigt) - Skillsystem - RPG



## avka (22. Juli 2014)

*Server Vorstellung: ArmA 3 Altis Life - Distrikt41.de (Addons benötigt) - Skillsystem - RPG*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir versuchen Euch auf dem Server einiges an Vielfalt und Liebe zum Detail zu bieten. Wenn ihr auch keinen Bock mehr auf Server mit Panzern, Kampfhelis und instant 50Mio-Willkommensgeschenken habt, seid ihr hier genau richtig. Hier eine Übersicht der eingebauten Mods und Änderungen an der Karte selbst, sowie geplante Gimmicks und was der Server noch allgemein zu bieten hat.






*Erweiterungen gegenüber dem normalen Altis:*


Pyrgos zur Hauptstadt gemacht und verschönert, damit alles etwas zentraler liegt
Erweiterte Rohstoffe (Fleisch und weitere in Planung)
Schwerpunkt auf die Straße verlegt (Helis vergleichsweise teuer) für mehr Rollenspiel und Interaktion
 Permanente Gangs mit eigenen Basen (zur Miete) möglich
Preisstruktur komplett überarbeitet für Langzeitmotivation
Housing für jedermann, keine Bevorzugung von Donatoren (Spenden werden trotzdem gern gesehen   )
Abgeänderte Version der RPA-Mod bringt komplett neue Fahrphysik für besseres Handling und mehr Spaß beim driften
Variables Wetter, wer will schon dauernd Sonnenschein?
Unzählige Waffen, Skin und Fahrzeug Mods integriert, um die Vielfalt auf dem Server zu fördern.
Neue Berufszweige
Skillsystem (Beta)
Vermummung von Spielern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*In Planung befindet sich:*


Funktionierendes Dynamisches UND Permanentes Marktsystem, basierend auf REALEN Käufen und Verkäufen von Spielern!  (Derzeitiger Stand: Testphase zur Auswertung von Daten (Stichwort: Balancing))
Erweiterte Möglichkeiten für Gangs -> Sabotagemissionen, Territorien die Geld bringen, Gangkasse





Falls wir euer Interesse wecken konnten würden wir uns freuen euch auf unserem Server Willkommen zuheißen.

*www.Distrikt41.de TS-IP: 88.198.92.45*
*Mod-Download und Installationsanleitung*


----------



## avka (25. Juli 2014)

Changelog vom 24.07.2014:



Gruppensystem gefixed, jetzt werden die Gruppen und Mitglieder auch fest gespeichert (wie wir es gelöst haben steht hier: http://www.altislife...vite-extdb-314/
Gangverstecke verschoben (weg von den Hauptstraßen und den Barrackengebäuden) und bearbeitet
- Jedes Versteck ist etwas abgelegener
- Jedes Versteck erlaubt eine Drogenart ohne Lizenz zu verarbeiten (1=Marijuana, 2=Kokain, 3=Heroin)
- Jedes Versteck hat eine kleine Waffenkiste in der es neben Grundausrüstung ein einzigartiges Sturmgewehr zu kaufen gibt (selbst rausfinden welche )
Drogendealer und Drogensammelpunkte sowie Verarbeiter verschoben um die Ganggebiete attraktiver zu machen und etwas rentabler als den regulären Verarbeiter


----------



## avka (26. Juli 2014)

*Changelog vom 25.07.2014:*



Bugfixing bei den Gangverstecken (Heroin kann nun wieder verarbeitet werden)
ChopShop-Preise wurden angepaßt (Hälfte des Mietpreises)
Deliverymissions wurden von der Belohnung reduziert damit sie nicht mehr rentabler sind als jeder Rohstoffabbau
Cops können nun fremde Rucksäcke überprüfen
Kofferräume (I-Inventar) sind bei abgeschlossenen Fahrzeugen vor Dieben sicher



*
Changelog vom 26.07.2014:

*

Bugfix beim Taucherladen (ohne Lizenz kam es zu Fehlern die nur durch Ausloggen behoben wurden)
Texturen der Plakate überarbeitet
Alarm beim "lockpicken" von Fahrzeugen eingebaut
Kein (scheinbar) endloses warten im Briefing mehr (wird komplett "geskipped")
Stamminventar von 44 auf 50 erhöht (inkl. CarryAll = 90)
Änderungen des erhaltenen Items bei Steinbruch (Bruchstein)
Änderungen bei "Steinverarbeiter" (Kalkstein)
Zementhändler in "Kalksteinhändler" umbenannt
Vorbereitungen für weitere Berufe eingebaut
weitere Vorbereitung für reales Marktsystem eingebaut


----------



## D41-Liquid (17. März 2015)

*Server Vorstellung: ArmA 3 Altis Life Bornholm - Distrikt41.de (Addons benötigt) - Skillsystem - RPG*

*Um es mal wieder zu aktualisieren:*

Server Vorstellung: ArmA 3 Altis Life *Bornholm - Distrikt41.de* (Addons benötigt) - Skillsystem - RPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grobe Zusammenfassung Changelogs*



Wechsel zur Map Bornholm (Hauptstadt Aakirkeby) seit November 2014 
Keine Z-Items mehr, nur noch normales Menü 
Skillsystem 
Reales Marktsystem mit Angebot und Nachfrage 
Karmasystem 
Mietsystem - Häuser und Lagerhäuser können auf Zeit gemietet statt dauerhaft gekauft werden 
Voll funktionsfähiger Trawler zum fangen von Fischen und Krabbenfarmen 
Feste, kleine PvP-Zone im Norden der Insel, die dem Spieler automatisch anzeigt, dass er sich nun in rechtsfreiem Raum befindet 
Jederzeit einnehmbare Basen in der PvP-Zone für mehr Geld (bis zum nächsten Restart oder bei feindlicher Übernahme durch andere Spieler) 
viele, viele weitere Änderungen, die ihr den Changelogs entnehmen könnt 

*
In Planung befindet sich:

*

Patch 1.2 der viele neue Inhalte bringen wird - lasst euch überraschen  
Gangbase-Missionen und Aufgaben (Basen kosten Geld, Rohstoffe oder Erfüllung verschiedener Aufgaben) 
Gangbasen werden unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile haben und nicht nur einem optischen Zweck dienen 


Falls wir euer Interesse wecken konnten würden wir uns freuen euch auf unserem Server Willkommen zuheißen.
Werdet Teil einer tollen und immer größer werdenden Community

Alle *wichtigen Informationen und Mod-Download* sowie die neue Server und TS-IP erfahrt ihr unter

*www.Distrikt41.de*  oder in unserem *Distrikt41 Wiki*
*
Mod-Installationsanleitung*


----------

